# Injured Deer



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

On the 18th or 19th of August I shot a deer up Big Cottonwood, I searched and searched and didn't find the deer, my arrow or blood. If anyone finds a dead 2x2 please let me know.
Thank You!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

sounds like you missed :grin:


----------



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

He busted out like I hit him but hopefully I missed. I wouldn't want there to be an injured deer up there.


----------

